# New Pictures of DUCKY -- DunIT's 1st Son



## Jill (Apr 5, 2008)

I snapped some new pictures of Ducky today!!! I am wondering if DunIT is homozygous for ROTTEN? Because Ducky is as rotten as his sire, but I wouldn't have it any other way






He's now 6 days old and I am so in love with him



I see so many of the things I like most in his parents in him, both physically and mentally. He's going to be a really fun little man!!!

His name is a link to his own website -- ya'll know how I am about that kinda thing





Thanks for looking at him... My first home bred from the start hoofed wonder





[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]
2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Colt

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion)

Out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Grand Champion)


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh Jill what a cutie!



I love his facial expressions. It'll be fun to watch him grow!





~Rebecca


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 5, 2008)

what a handsome guy

congrats again

Lori


----------



## twister (Apr 5, 2008)

Jill He is gorgeous and I love his attitude, you are for sure going to have some fun with him





Yvonne


----------



## maplegum (Apr 5, 2008)

Jill, he is such a sweet little man!

You can see it in his face, he has trouble written all over him!

I'm going to love watching him grow, he's a gem!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 5, 2008)

He is so gorgeous Jill. Are you going to be selling him? Or are you waiting and seeing...?


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 5, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]DUCKYYYYYYYY[/SIZE]








He is to cute, Jill !!!!


----------



## Brandi* (Apr 5, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## minie812 (Apr 5, 2008)

Boy...HE thinks HE is IT! He has all kinds of ATTI-TUDE doesn't he? What a cutie-pie...I wish I could squeeze thru my puter and give him a hug


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh what a little DOLL!!!



I nearly snorted milk out my nose when I saw the "homozygous for rotten" thing, that's just so true. I think it's contagious around my place!

Leia


----------



## PaintNminis (Apr 5, 2008)

Jill he is Adorable





Love that Pretty Little Head and OMG Attitude Alert!


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh, he is so cute!! Congrats!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 5, 2008)

Jill,

He's just a total doll!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 5, 2008)

He's looking fantastic Jill, I am going to enjoy watching this one grow up.



Are you going to show him this year as a weanling?


----------



## Shari (Apr 5, 2008)

His coat looks like velvet!! Bet he is really soft! <VBG>


----------



## picasso (Apr 5, 2008)

He is really cute!!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 5, 2008)

jill

he is handsome fellow


----------



## Leeana (Apr 5, 2008)

Woohoo check him out! He is Fab-U-lous!


----------



## Mona (Apr 5, 2008)

Such a pretty little head on that boy!


----------



## miniaddiction (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow..he sure is something Jill! I like him..ALOT


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone














Matt73 said:


> He is so gorgeous Jill. Are you going to be selling him? Or are you waiting and seeing...?


Wellll, now there's a question





Initially getting into this, that had been the plan. However, I sold some adult horses very recently and decided just before he was born that I'd let myself keep foals if I wanted to and had time. Trying to be objective (admittedly not easy), I feel like if Ducky were someone else's colt and were for sale, I'd want to buy him, so.......





We shall see how time and all pans out but Ducky really has what I look for in a show colt





I do think I'll be chaperoning a date between DunIT and Hope so there will be a repeat of this cross for 2009!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2008)

Jessica_06 said:


> He's looking fantastic Jill, I am going to enjoy watching this one grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to show him this year as a weanling?


I think I will





It would be hard for me to resist and the appeal of not having to actually condition a weanling sounds good to me right now _(tired tired tired!!!)_.


----------



## Margaret (Apr 6, 2008)

He is really cute Jill, and as black as can be.





I bet it will be hard letting this one go if you do.


----------



## lvponies (Apr 6, 2008)

He sure is a cutie!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Apr 6, 2008)

He is CUTE as a button!

~Sandy


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 6, 2008)

Jill

Hes just the greatest. I do have a question though do you think he will stay black? I dont see any goggles but he isnt the gray color most black foals are at birth so was wondering if you think he will stay black? I have a yearling filly black and white pinto and she is black black like Ducky and so far she still is that dark black but others have said she will probably change. Still waiting for any changes so wondered what you thought about your handsome Ducky.


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! He is really, really special to me. Why'd I think it be any different? As I snapped some pics of my gelding we raised from birth (but bought the mare pregnant, even tho she was pregnant to our stallion...). So, I just am especially fond of the ones I knew from the time they were conceived I suppose. I am sure I'm not the only one who is that way!

Nita, I am not sure if Ducky will stay black or not. DunIT, his sire, is a grey-grullo. From what I understand NON FADING blacks are born jet black, like Ducky and your filly. People say the jet black minis grey, but that's not actually the case unless they have a grey parent and then they might but has nothing to do with them being jet black. By far, most black horses are fading blacks, and those are born a lot lighter. Jet black horses are born jet black. SO, Ducky and your yearling filly will either stay jet black, or grey... but the blackness of their color is not indicative of the grey gene at all (dispite what we may have heard to the contrary). My hunch is that if you're seeing no signs of grey on your filly by now (really by only a few months at most) then she will stay a jet black / non fading black horse





Jill


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 6, 2008)

Jill said:


> Jessica_06 said:
> 
> 
> > He's looking fantastic Jill, I am going to enjoy watching this one grow up.
> ...



LOL I am showing my new baby also this year (haven't announced her yet but will today or tomarrow) I think its cool because I'm going to a show that has Mare and Foal class and its a payback class with a trophy



so I'm hoping to do well Mom is the black mare in my avatar so you never know. It'll be fun I like showing weanlings they are so squirmy but adorable



Good Luck with him so am looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2008)

I look forward to seeing her pictures!!!! And, when you are ready, send me some to add her to your avatar


----------



## wiccanz (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations Jill, he's a real cracker!





I know just how exciting, proud, and full of hopes and dreams you feel with that first one that you truly bred yourself.


----------



## nootka (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh, gosh, Jill, he's beautiful!!!

I told you your foals would be amazing and he's just proof.

I LOVE that pic where he's looking back over his shoulder.

He's just amazing.

Liz


----------



## joyenes (Apr 6, 2008)

OH Jill he is so darn cute, makes you want to just hug and squeeze him



Having a new foal around is so much fun, I'm sure you are enjoying every minute



I know I'm really enjoying my girl and yes I hug and squeeze her all the time even it goes against her idea of fun



Keep the pictures coming you know they grow up too fast. Joyce


----------



## maplegum (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to the world "Ducky".

We have been waiting for you.










xox Leonie xox


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!! He's really captured my heart.

AND................. he just might have a new sibling that we'll be announcing soon. Might catch a sneak peak of her in my avatar





Leonie, thank you SO MUCH!!! I love that collage!!! That was so sweet of you and I'm going to add it to Ducky's page right now. Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## miniaddiction (Apr 7, 2008)

JILL!!! You cannot do that! Who is the HOTTIE with the gorgeous face markings????


----------



## lvponies (Apr 7, 2008)

Come on, Jill.....spill the beans!!! We're all eagerly waiting here!!


----------



## Nigel (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, what a looker!! He's got the cutest face


----------



## Frankie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jill, he is so nice! You have got to be so proud, you done good.

Congratulations


----------



## tnovak (Apr 7, 2008)

Adorable!!!! Love the last pic!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Apr 7, 2008)

Whata beauty!! Congrats on a real fine little man!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd like to jump on the band wagon here too. He is lovely!


----------



## maplegum (Apr 7, 2008)

Jill said:


> Thank you everyone!!! He's really captured my heart.
> 
> AND................. he just might have a new sibling that we'll be announcing soon. Might catch a sneak peak of her in my avatar
> 
> ...


Your very welcome Jill. He's one special little man.





xox Leonie xox


----------



## Ferin (Apr 7, 2008)

He is a CUTIE and looks like quite the character! I see that look in his face like he knows he is somethin special.


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks, Everyone





Ducky is such a pistol!!! We see him on the camera racing around his stall, bucking and kicking his mom repeatedly!!! What can I say........ I guess I'm one of those that likes BAD boys


----------



## cowgurl_up (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't get over how black he is! He is a cutie!


----------

